# Rosie's Weight Loss Update, Week 4



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep waiting for the week that Rosie won't have lost any weight....BUT, she lost another 1.2 pounds this past week!!  She's now lost a total of 4.6 pounds in 4 weeks - YAY Rosie!

She's being a very good sport about it, actually. I give her 1/4 c. of kibble (Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream) in the morning, and another 1/4 c. of kibble, mixed with about a 1/3 of a can of no-salt green beans and a fish oil capsule (1200 mg.) in the evenings. Let's just say that feeding times are times of celebration for her! :jumping: The only treats she gets are a very small Paul Newman Organic biscuit when we have to put her in her crate when we leave, and another one at night, when she goes in her crate to sleep (no more than 2-3 treats a day).

We've taught her not to beg when we eat, which she didn't understand at first, since my MIL shared her food with her at the table or on the couch everyday , but she caught on quickly, after she got sent out of the room if she didn't obey.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Way to go  how much more are you trying to make her lose? What are her height and weight now?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well done Beth and Rosie!!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Way to go  how much more are you trying to make her lose? What are her height and weight now?


Rosie should weigh around 14 pounds, so she has a LONG ways to go. She currently weighs 23.6 lb. (down from 28.2 four weeks ago), and she's around 13 inches tall. Her previous vet (the vet my MIL used in Florida) said she'd be thrilled if Rosie could lose 10 pounds, but her goal weight is a 14 pound loss eventually - that's 1/2 her original weight!  Slow and steady...

I read in Cesar Milan's latest magazine that 40% of dogs are overweight - . It's the human's fault - we control what they eat and what exercise they get. None of our other dogs are overweight - boy, do we get the looks when walking Rosie around the neighborhood!  My SIL said she looks like a full tick - YUK!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh wow she's meant to be a slender little thing! Well she's well on her way to looking like a supermodel!  Look how far she's come already so quickly. You should take pictures along the way to see the transformation!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GOOD FOR ROSIE!!!! lol I need someone to portion out my food to make me lose weight! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done you fantastic work ... she'll thank you for it in the end x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She'll be thin in no time. Keep it up!


----------

